# STOLEN: Nikon DSLR in Pelican case



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

F that person. What a dick.


----------



## villagelightsmith (Feb 17, 2016)

Forget the "Arrest and Conviction" thing.
Just find out who's got it, and tell us where.


----------

